# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Avast Internet Security 5.0.377

## Lomar1o

Вот антивирус кому надо. Ключи внутри.

http://letitbit.net/download/6554.6e...e.ru_.rar.html
http://shareflare.net/download/4878....e.ru_.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/3w6nwf1db

----------


## mysichev

ключи рабочие?

----------


## Immix

Тут есть рабочие avastkeys.wordpress.com

----------


## Immix

> Тут есть рабочие avastkeys.wordpress.com


Сайт о котором я писал выше переехал на другой хостинг теперь его адрес freekeys.pp.ua

----------


## Person95

Также, ключи можно брать здесь: http://uninst.ru/blog/2011-04-04-1. Обновляются чаще. Ключи на версии 5 и 6 всего на 30 дней, но пиратские банят ещё чаще, так что лучше всего переустанавливать родные демо лицензии каждые 30 дней.

----------

